# Food Plot Maintenance.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Mowed the wheat down (and weeds) in the food plot in the river bottom and raked into windrows and then burned this afternoon. Didn't take long for those annoying Canadians to find it. That's ok.....season opens the same day as dove season.

Regards, Mike


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

You have a beautiful farm/ranch. The alfalfa stand looks good. How many haying seasons on this stand?

If the geese eat army worms and alfalfa tip moth larva, send some of the Canadians to East Texas.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

vhaby said:


> You have a beautiful farm/ranch. The alfalfa stand looks good. How many haying seasons on this stand?
> 
> If the geese eat army worms and alfalfa tip moth larva, send some of the Canadians to East Texas.


Thank you for the kind words Vincent. This is year 3 on this particular stand.....it has Orchard grass in it, but it is ready to cut and has overtaken the grass. Hopefully after todays forecasted rain I can mow it. The trouble with geese is that they eat most everything.....including the alfalfa and trample it down. These Canadians are year round residents now and don't leave.....they must like the mild winters. 

Regards, Mike


----------

